# Spare time



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the time of year we get-er-done.
Right now I am building 4 tables---1 king size bed---casting some pen blanks and trying to help out here a little.
I spent the morning getting a stack of Cedar planed ---the back just loves that.
With all this going on---there's this block of apple that keeps catching my eye.
Heck what's one more project---it's not like I ever get done anyway.
So the apple jumped up on the Mustard Monster 4224 and is ready to go for a ride.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 11, 2009)

What are your plans for it???
Travis


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2009)

I have no Ideal what-so-ever. I will just have to see what's in there.
Look at the amount of heartwood----this Blanks is awesome.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm having lathe and wood envy at the same time...

Marc


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 11, 2009)

Please define spare time.  I am having a little trouble understanding this concept

Where can I find this spare time?  How much does it cost?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary, just gotta ask, are you using a standard 1inch diameter (about) drive center to drive those log pieces you seem to like to turn?  If so, are you having problems with it or what steps have you taken to avoid problems?


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 11, 2009)

There is something in there somewhere that is for sure. Please PM me when you guys find out the cost of this spare time you speak of.
Travis


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 11, 2009)

I think they sell it over at Kroger's, they hide it well though, they spell it Thyme. It's in the spices area. If I remember correctly it was just a coupla dollars.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 11, 2009)

I will ran buy after work and grab some of that. Thanks for the heads up. 
Travis


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2009)

What is he going to do with it? the only thing you can do with wood. make it round. I know nature started it off that way but he will make it rounder. and smaller, and being a guy probably with things like curves. something that will remind his wife that he needs to make a couple more bird houses.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 11, 2009)

> something that will remind his wife that he needs to make a couple more bird houses.


 
That piece should be the right size for a condo complex. )


----------



## RichB (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary, I have heard there are other ways to De-Bark a log.  If I put that on my lathe I would have to chain down everything


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary, actually I am impressed that you would even put logs like that in a lathe. would have my knees knocking just thinking about turning it on. Biggest thing I have done is pepper mill blanks and hurt myself with that.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I am starting this with a 1 inch drive spur-----It will end up on a Titan with 5 inch jaws. This wood is so solid that it will be just fine.
This block is balanced enough that I can start it just like it sits---remember that lathe will turn 50 rpms if I want to. But it will start off at 150 rpms and spin nicely.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2009)

Daniel-----here's a big blank I brought home last year--Cherry


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 12, 2009)

Now thats a friggin lathe!


----------



## TurnedAround (Feb 12, 2009)

That photo kind of looks like me starting a slimline. Probably a black Ti with a golf club clip and maybe a fancy center band. Yeah, yeah, dats it...yeah:befuddled:
Do you have to stabilize a pith blank?

ED


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 12, 2009)

Folks I just turn these monster because I love doing it. Trust me ther ain't no money in it. I may sell two or three of them a year. The only reason that apple is getting turned---I don't want to lose the blank---it's been here for about 6 months and needs to be turned.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 12, 2009)

Did anyone notice that there is a Raffle going on.
 
Tickets $5.00 each or 6 for $25.00  :biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Feb 12, 2009)

Harry Potter wand?


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 12, 2009)

> Do you have to stabilize a pith blank?


 
Not Really, However, it should be sanitized though !!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's what she looks like getting ready to come off the Lathe.
Oh ---that's a light in the second pic (bottom) so you can see the inside.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 13, 2009)

that was one hellofa forstner bit huh ?


----------



## marcruby (Feb 13, 2009)

Gary;

That's great looking bowl steady - I should get you to make me one for my itsy bitsy Jet 1642.

Marc


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 13, 2009)

Marc-- we are talking homemade---less than $30.00 material.
I looked at the fancy store bougth ones-----gee they wanted a ton of money for theirs.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn, Gary, I think that was worth the two garbage cans of shavings!!  Nice, no amazing work!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

Gary, Glad you posted an after picture. I do have the pieces for making a steady for when I make pepper mills. of course I could set my lathe blanks and steady inside your steady alone.. Wish I had access to a lathe that big long enough to make a couple of pieces that big. I could win huge points with my mother and wife both. My mother has a huge clay pot that sets in her living room with a giant over sized dry flower arrangement in it. I know she would take one look at this and go nuts. She is like me / or I'm like her whichever the case, about the simple lines etc. you did a very nice job with this one.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you ever looed at my web site

http://maxswoodplus.com/

I turn a couple days a week.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

I have seen it before but somehow missed the show room pictures. that is quite a layout you have there. I don't wanna know how many hours of work are represented there though. I'm sending you a PM about Margies Masaics.
By the way, fletch sawn logs for the beds is really nice, but has anyone over told you you don't have to play with the whole tree at once? they do some in smaller pieces you know. Sorry had to add that. so much of your work I can see that huge weights are being handled at some time or anouther. Sort of a whole different skill needed for doing that.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2009)

The older I get the less of the BIg stuff we make----just think---we haul some of that to shows.
How many hours-----really works out to----years.
Hope the info I pm'ed helped


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> Please define spare time.  I am having a little trouble understanding this concept
> 
> Where can I find this spare time?  How much does it cost?



Can it be found in retail locations or must it be purchased on line.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 14, 2009)

Gary,
Nice stuff I checked out your web site I like big bowls. Do they sell well? How do you like your delta iron bed. I have one and I an not real happy with it. Seems to have to much vibration. 
Travis


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2009)

That Delta 46-715 has been around for about 10 years now---Margie now uses it to turn small stuff on. The lathe had it's limits but it has been a good lathe---of course it had been upgraded it ain't stock anymore.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 14, 2009)

I figured it was something like that.  I have one of the expensive steadies that isn't worth its weight in marbles.  You could be making money doing things like that.  Even my money.

>



Gary Max said:


> Marc-- we are talking homemade---less than $30.00 material.
> I looked at the fancy store bougth ones-----gee they wanted a ton of money for theirs.


----------

